# "Bienvenido a Mexico"



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Chedraui had a special, 3L bottles of "sabor cola" for very cheap, I forget how much, 10 or 15 pesos only. So I got one, but it tastes like diet. Yuk. And it turns out the ingredients, now that I have the bottle where I can read them, say "aspartame y acesulfame". Well, I can translate aspartame without my computer, and there doesn't seem to be any real sugar in it at all, so I guess it's diet. 

So I guess I'm surprised that it doesn't say dieta anywhere on it that I can see. 

Well, when you move into a foreign country you have to expect a fair amount of this kind of mistake, and this isn't as bad as the classic cat food instead of tuna fish, nor was it expensive.

I titled the thread "Bienvenido a Mexico" because I'm sure there will be lots more.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

My pet peeve is *plain* yogurt, which NOB implies that it doesn't have sugar/fructose added like all the flavored ones. Good to use as a sour cream substitute. In Mexico yogurt will be always be sweet unless it specifically says _Sin Azúcar_. This product used to be impossible to find other than in small naturista stores but it's now showing up at supermarkets in a limited space alongside the default sugared "natural" plain yogurt.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I use plain yogurt and yes you really have to check the sugar..on everything down here...I was about to make my own but now I find plain yogurt so one less thing to make.. My pet peeve is all these made up products..
chantilly and no crema bara batir.. if I want chantilly I make it and I use cremar para batir and do not eat Chantilly..
Couscous with all kinds of herbs or tomatoes..9 same deal give me the plain one if I want herbs I add them.. 
yogurt with fruit, give me plain no sugar and I ññ go from there..
same with a lot of products..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My pet peeve is the trouble finding a clean river.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

go to the Lacandona..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been on a blandish low-fat diet for several months, though now that my gall bladder has been removed, I will soon be able to increase my intake of "interesting" food, at least from time to time. Anyway, yogurt is a big part of my diet, and my favorite is Santa Clara Yogurt Natural, "bajo en grasa y sin azúcar con probióticos". I usually buy it at my local Santa Clara store, but it also can be found in the Superama dairy case.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> My pet peeve is the trouble finding a clean river.


I've never seen a clean river of any size in Mexico, but there are a couple of nice streams up by the Colima volcano, where I sometimes go for relief from the summer heat of the coast. But they get brownish before they flow more than 15 kms or so. Now's not a good time to visit either, with the volcán getting sassy as of late.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

About that yogurt.......and just about everything else on the shelves: Those who want to avoid nasty ingredients become avid label readers, of course. But then, the villains foxed us by making the print SO SMALL that even with reading glasses.......you can't read it. I finally bought a small magnifying glass and carry it with me on shopping trips. GOTCHA! It's surprising what they put in what looks like healthy stuff on the surface. Like Yogurt.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

well you can make your own yogurt so at least that is one option...


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> My pet peeve is the trouble finding a clean river.


How's this ?

https://www.google.com/search?q=las+estacas&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjp_riR2tLPAhVBWGMKHUO-A3UQsAQINQ&biw=1078&bih=705


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gatos said:


> How's this ?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=las+estacas&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjp_riR2tLPAhVBWGMKHUO-A3UQsAQINQ&biw=1078&bih=705


This place, Las Estacas, is just one of several clean, crystalline, spring-fed _balnearios_ in Morelos. There are thermal springs, ice-cold springs, smelly mineral-laden springs (Agua Hedionda). Many of these beautiful, clean natural springs have had aquatic parks built up around them, with swimming pools, slides, etc., but the ones I've been to still have access to the source spring and streams running from the spring.

Here is one we go to often, in Oaxtepec, with a pool (La Poza Azul) said to have been a favourite swimming hole of Moctezuma and other prehispanic emperors:

"La poza azul es un manantial de aguas cristalinas con abundante contenido de minerales y rodeado de frondosos amates, que forman un nacimiento de agua natural de ricas propiedades curativas.

Es aquí donde el Emperador Moctezuma disfrutaba de sus baños; era el lugar de retiro y esparcimiento para los emperadores del México Prehispánico."

You can see the source of the water coming out of the rock, and it truly is blue. The pool itself is deep, clear and very cold, surrounded by small rock cliffs which people jump or dive off into the pool below. It's quite fun, with a lot of camaraderie as everyone cheers for those who are hesitant about making the jump when they finally do it (it seems higher when you are up there looking down...)

Atracciones - Balneario El Bosque Oaxtepec


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gatos said:


> How's this ?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=las+estacas&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjp_riR2tLPAhVBWGMKHUO-A3UQsAQINQ&biw=1078&bih=705




It appears most of the photos in your link are cenotes or man made water parks. It is a shame Mexico does not test rivers and lakes for contaminates like it does some of their tourist beaches.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with all the above comments about plain yogurt. Fortunately in Tepoztlan I have found a source of locally made plain yogurt through one of my nieces. Ingredient list: milk and active culture, nothing else. :clap2:

I was surprised recently when I bought what I thought was plain raw oatmeal. When I opened the bag, in addition to the oatmeal flakes there was a powdery substance. The flavour was also off. I checked the ingredient list (in an ever-diminishing font size) and discovered lots of "extras" including wheat flour. I guess gluten intolerance hasn't yet arrived in Mexico....


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> It appears most of the photos in your link are cenotes or man made water parks.


You would be wrong on both counts.

btw - I'm about to add you to my ignore list - look back on your posts - you are a very negative person.


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

I have spent considerable time reading each and every PLAIN Yogurt ingredient lable... I have not found ONE brand in Mexico that does not have sugar in it! guess I will have to get one of those counter top yogurt making kits!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> This place, Las Estacas, is just one of several clean, crystalline, spring-fed _balnearios_ in Morelos. There are thermal springs, ice-cold springs, smelly mineral-laden springs (Agua Hedionda). Many of these beautiful, clean natural springs have had aquatic parks built up around them, with swimming pools, slides, etc., but the ones I've been to still have access to the source spring and streams running from the spring.
> 
> Here is one we go to often, in Oaxtepec, with a pool (La Poza Azul) said to have been a favourite swimming hole of Moctezuma and other prehispanic emperors:
> 
> ...


This weekend's adventure is going to be the caverns at Cacahuamilpa. Along the way we are going to look into the river rafting at Amacuzac (for another weekend).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexicalialan said:


> I have spent considerable time reading each and every PLAIN Yogurt ingredient lable... I have not found ONE brand in Mexico that does not have sugar in it! guess I will have to get one of those counter top yogurt making kits!


As I mentioned in a previous post, Santa Clara Yogurt Natural has no sugar in it!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gatos said:


> You would be wrong on both counts.
> 
> btw - I'm about to add you to my ignore list - look back on your posts - you are a very negative person.





Ignore the truth also.........I would bet Mexico has some of the most polluted rivers in North America...


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Cacahuamilpa & Xochicalco!*



Gatos said:


> This weekend's adventure is going to be the caverns at Cacahuamilpa. Along the way we are going to look into the river rafting at Amacuzac (for another weekend).


Ah! You're going to be in one of my favorite areas that includes Taxco!! You'll enjoy the caverns - I took my family there in the summer of 2002, then took a couple of friends from college a couple of weeks later. Wonderful & wonderous time, both times!!

I can only imagine the place has been improved somewhat over the past years to promote growing tourism to the caverns... it will be interesting to hear your report & impressions of your visit there!

PS - If you're into visiting ruins, you've GOT to check out Xochicalco! Take the "back road" to Cuernavaca, between Miacatlán & Alpuyeca and around northeast of the lake called "El Rodeo". It's all on Hwy 166 named "Carratera Alpuyeca - Grutas de Cacahuamilpa" for the caverns (starting at the intersection with Hwy 55 several miles south of the caverns). It's about an hour's drive (25-30 miles), but a pleasant "back country" drive worth the scenery.


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

Have not encountered that brand in Mexicali....MAYBE if I get lucky enough to move SOUTH!!!
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Howler said:


> Ah! You're going to be in one of my favorite areas that includes Taxco!! You'll enjoy the caverns - I took my family there in the summer of 2002, then took a couple of friends from college a couple of weeks later. Wonderful & wonderous time, both times!!
> 
> I can only imagine the place has been improved somewhat over the past years to promote growing tourism to the caverns... it will be interesting to hear your report & impressions of your visit there!
> 
> PS - If you're into visiting ruins, you've GOT to check out Xochicalco! Take the "back road" to Cuernavaca, between Miacatlán & Alpuyeca and around northeast of the lake called "El Rodeo". It's all on Hwy 166 named "Carratera Alpuyeca - Grutas de Cacahuamilpa" for the caverns (starting at the intersection with Hwy 55 several miles south of the caverns). It's about an hour's drive (25-30 miles), but a pleasant "back country" drive worth the scenery.


We have been to Xochicalco about four years ago. It was a beautiful Sunday morning and we walked a lot. That trip we went the back way (past the Cuernavaca airport) and we had no issues. Earlier this year we took our brand new Subaru on a trip back to Xochicalco but we went further down the Autopista into the town itself - and we got kind of lost - but since we had a tank full of gas I wasn't too worried. As a result we ended up going down Hwy 166 past the lakes you mentioned. I _think_ you can fish those lakes ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexicalialan said:


> Have not encountered that brand in Mexicali....MAYBE if I get lucky enough to move SOUTH!!!
> Thanks
> Alan


Santa Clara is most famous for its delicious ice cream! Its headquarters is in Pachuca, which could be why you can't find it in Mexicali. The further south you go in Mexico, the better it gets.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Santa Clara is most famous for its delicious ice cream! Its headquarters is in Pachuca, which could be why you can't find it in Mexicali. The further south you go in Mexico, the better it gets.


When we are out and I get a real craving for a chocolate milk shake we visit the local Santa Clara. It is good - but it ain't cheap...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> When we are out and I get a real craving for a chocolate milk shake we visit the local Santa Clara. It is good - but it ain't cheap...


No, it isn't, I agree.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*The town of Xochicalco and El Rodeo & Coatetelco lakes*



Gatos said:


> We have been to Xochicalco about four years ago. It was a beautiful Sunday morning and we walked a lot. That trip we went the back way (past the Cuernavaca airport) and we had no issues. Earlier this year we took our brand new Subaru on a trip back to Xochicalco but we went further down the Autopista into the town itself - and we got kind of lost - but since we had a tank full of gas I wasn't too worried. As a result we ended up going down Hwy 166 past the lakes you mentioned. I _think_ you can fish those lakes ?


We also went through the small town of Xochicalco, near the ruins. Not much there (at the time), but I remember finding a neat family ceramic shop where they also make all the pieces (dishes, etc.). We also explored around both lakes and took an "inner loop" road around Laguna de Coatetelco, starting at Mazatepec and through the small town of Coatetelco where there was a much smaller ruins site with a museum. I could see signs of fishing & people making their living from it along both lakes, although I have no idea of the quantity or quality of the fishing.

The view from the highway overlooking El Rodeo is absolutely beautiful with what looks like a lot of attempted development in the area due to a lot of "se vende" signs of land for sale there. Depending on the quality of the lake and just living there, now might be a good time to get in on it before the secret gets out & some big-time operators move into the area. Let us know of anything you might find out if you take a drive through there!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty yes - but kind of on the isolated side. I guess it all depends on what you are looking for. We are more small city folk than small farm community folk. We like shopping at Costco and Mega, the availability of electrical and plumbing supplies, a plethora of restaurants etc. Having said all that - we live about a half hour drive from the city center. So in a way we have the best of both worlds.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gatos said:


> This weekend's adventure is going to be the caverns at Cacahuamilpa. Along the way we are going to look into the river rafting at Amacuzac (for another weekend).


Las Grutas de Cacahuamilpa (literal meaning "peanut field caverns" - cacahuate=peanut, milpa=field) are spectacular. We also did the local river rafting, which was fairly short and not so spectacular, maybe because it was near the end of the dry season, so the current was pretty sluggish. It might be more fun right now after the rains. Also, we've previously rafted in Colorado, so by comparison it was very tame.

However, there are 2 subterranean rivers running from Cacahuamilpa, Rio Chontalcoatlán and Rio San Jeronimo. For more extreme adventurers there are excursions through these underground river systems. These are 6 to 10 hour excursions, all underground, spelunking in cold water. I'd hate to be under there if there were an earthquake.... My kids would love to do it, though.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The Cacahuamilpa caverns are spectacular, but the "local guides" are a hoot. The entire spiel is like "That formation over there is called ‘The Rabbit’ because it looks like a rabbit. This formation over here is called ‘The Frog’ because it looks like a frog.” And so on.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

maesonna said:


> The Cacahuamilpa caverns are spectacular, but the "local guides" are a hoot. The entire spiel is like "That formation over there is called ‘The Rabbit’ because it looks like a rabbit. This formation over here is called ‘The Frog’ because it looks like a frog.” And so on.


So - I can only remember once in my life where I have opt'ed for the local guide thing . Are you suggesting a guide for these caverns ? We can do the entire anthropology museum in chapultepec in a couple hours (without a guide)  We appreciate - but don't dwell


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I went along on my kids’ school field trip, so I didn’t have a say in whether we got a guide. I shouldn’t think it was necessary at all, but I don’t have any idea whether you’re allowed to go in without a guide.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

maesonna said:


> I went along on my kids’ school field trip, so I didn’t have a say in whether we got a guide. I shouldn’t think it was necessary at all, but I don’t have any idea whether you’re allowed to go in without a guide.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

maesonna said:


> I went along on my kids’ school field trip, so I didn’t have a say in whether we got a guide. I shouldn’t think it was necessary at all, but I don’t have any idea whether you’re allowed to go in without a guide.


I'm pretty sure you are required to go with a guided group. We had to wait until there was the right number of people for our group. Our guide seemed a bit more knowledgeable than the one your group had. There were LOTS of school groups when we were there.


----------

